# Crafting toys



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I spotted a cool pull toy at a pet store and was shocked at how much it cost. I went home and made my own. My chis love it. They shake it, tug with it and love to pull each other with it. Have any of you made any toys? If so, please share! Thanks!  Here's a pic of the one I crafted:


----------



## whittsgroogruxking (Jul 10, 2010)

I made a sock monkey for Groo the day after we brought him home since he loved my son's stuffed animals. I wrapped it in the blanket his breeder gave us so it smelled like his mommy and then he ended up sniffing around and found it. He drags it into bed with us every night, lol.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you use fleece to make you toy? I seen alot of toys made of fleece that are expensive, I find that it is cheaper to buy the fleece by the yard at the store and make it myself.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

That's wonderful. I'm so glad they love it. I bet my dogs will have a great time with such a nice toy.

I have made a lot of squeaky toys. I'll take a picture of them soon. My dogs love squeaky things.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

you could cut a fleece into strips, depending on what you are making, say a tug toy, you could braid it like hair and knot it on each end, or thinner strips crochet the strips and knot them also at the end,


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

nice job on the toy!!

I no longer buy Chico toys at the store... I found yard sale stuffed animals suit him just fine and only cost 50 cents to a dollar... I just be careful and not buy the ones with the hard plastic eyes that can be eaten, that is the first thing Chico likes to chew out..lol...

I must try the fleece toy thing...... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Bean's favorite toys are still scrap pieces of fleece tied in a knot. I stack about six 1/2- to 1-inch wide and 8-inch long strips and tie the bundle into a knot with 3-inch tails. I also made a little blanket with scrap fleece, about 8x8 inches (simple hem on each side) which Bean LOVED to tug-of-war with when he was tiny. I've seen the Kong throw toys with the tennis ball at the end but they're outrageously expensive. I am going to try to make that one with little tennis balls because I think Zoey would love it.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

miasowner said:


> Did you use fleece to make you toy? I seen alot of toys made of fleece that are expensive, I find that it is cheaper to buy the fleece by the yard at the store and make it myself.


I do use fleece - I go to the remnant section for smaller pieces.



amandagalway said:


> you could cut a fleece into strips, depending on what you are making, say a tug toy, you could braid it like hair and knot it on each end, or thinner strips crochet the strips and knot them also at the end,


I like the idea of braiding! 



Moony said:


> Bean's favorite toys are still scrap pieces of fleece tied in a knot. I stack about six 1/2- to 1-inch wide and 8-inch long strips and tie the bundle into a knot with 3-inch tails. I also made a little blanket with scrap fleece, about 8x8 inches (simple hem on each side) which Bean LOVED to tug-of-war with when he was tiny. I've seen the Kong throw toys with the tennis ball at the end but they're outrageously expensive. I am going to try to make that one with little tennis balls because I think Zoey would love it.


Would you sew the tennis ball in or tie it in? Post a pic when you get one made - I'd love to see it!


----------

